# Tivo Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime + Extra slide remote auction starts at .01 No reserve



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Roamio...extra-RFslide-remote-free-ship-/121456948001?

You are bidding on the best TIVO Roamio Pro with lifetime service, 3 year extended warranty, extra RF slide remote, original included RF / IR remote, Power cable, HDMI cable and USB extender cable. In addition I also have the original box which I will use for shipping.

This unit was purchased by me personally in May 2014 and has been in flawless use since. I have had ZERO issues with this unit and it has performed perfectly with my Xfinity service. The reason I am selling is we are moving to Toronto and TiVo doesn't work with Rogers.

All items are in like new condition. The slide remote is a year and a half old now but works like it was brand new. Buttons are firm, slide of the remote is tight and everything works perfectly.

I only accept paypal and will only ship to confirmed addresses. If you have any questions please ask them prior to bidding. Look at my feedback, bid with confidence.


----------

